# Invicta - Poland



## Grunders (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi,
Has anyone used Invicta, and if so, which one of their clinics and how was your experience? I am looking at DEIVF, open to fresh or frozen.

Thanks


----------



## Anna20162016 (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi 
I'm looking for a new clinic too and this one came up in Poland,  I haven't been able to find any reviews etc or boards on it yet?


----------

